# A list of members that have changed their usernames



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## science (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool idea. JPH used to be jph1200 before (can't remember if those numbers are correct)

Also: O NOES, MY OLD USERNAME!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, I see me!  /me waves to dark_aura12 and dark_aura.  Also, I thought Gaisuto was something else before....


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 8, 2008)

I should change this name...


----------



## science (Aug 8, 2008)

mod edit: none of your business


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 8, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> I should change this name...


You should change it into SOSclam


----------



## science (Aug 8, 2008)

Keep this thread relevant, I don't want to see it filled with junk about stuff like that. I like Destructobot's idea, so no one mess it up


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

Gaisuto & lilsypha added, jph updated.


----------



## science (Aug 8, 2008)

TLSpartan used to be The Last Spartan


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

TLSpartan added.


----------



## Westside (Aug 9, 2008)

Tpi used to be Skizziks or something.


----------



## sphere9 (Aug 9, 2008)

awesome, i'm not on here.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes you are.

TPi added.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2008)

HAK_Devil used to be Haaris.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 9, 2008)

Wasn't Xcalbiur, xcalibur798 or something?


----------



## Talaria (Aug 9, 2008)

Ha, you don't have mine, you don't _ace_ it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Don't know about other people but I seem to judge people alot by there Username's and signature/avatar. So sometimes it annoys me when they change either of those as they seem like a different person to me.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Excellent, thank you Shaun & Spartan.

Talaria: I remembered that, but I had decided not to add you because you only had that other name for about 45 minutes. Now you've forced my hand by posting about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Making this list is a trip. I have to go searching through old posts to find the old usernames, so I see all these snapshots of what was happening on GBAtemp years ago, long before I joined.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Gaydrian added.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure VVoltz was VVoltz™.

EDIT: and Thug4L1f3 was ThugATRON or something for a week or so.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 9, 2008)

Destructobot - I don't think Xcalibur was even xcalibur before the change. I think he went from xcalibur798 to Xcalibur (Send him a PM or something)


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'd forgotten that he added the ™ for a while.

But oh noes! it doesn't display correctly in the code box!


TLSpartan: He was, it's on page 8 of the name change thread.


Thug4L1f3 added.

Added leetdude_007, formerly thaigrocer.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 9, 2008)

Ducky, that kid who changed his name then spends hours whining because no-one remembers him or knows who he is / was.
(Incidentally, I haven't got the faintest idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Added Ducky.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

salamence502 --> Salamantis


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 9, 2008)

I was rjbr2000 but I changed it just for kicks.

Also, Urza was UrzaTheTyrant, wasn't he?


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Added R2DJ and Salamantis.

It seems like Urza used that name, but the earliest posts of his that I can find quoted or edited have Urza as the username. Can anyone confirm that he used UrzaTheTyrant on the forum?


Edit: Added Tommy Gunn and Dylan.


----------



## jelbo (Aug 11, 2008)

Another spectacular one; I used to be Jelbo

Interesting thread.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to pin this topic, keep up the good work Destructobot.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 13, 2008)

You forgot mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i used to be jaymz34


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 13, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Added R2DJ and Salamantis.
> 
> It seems like Urza used that name, but the earliest posts of his that I can find quoted or edited have Urza as the username. Can anyone confirm that he used UrzaTheTyrant on the forum?
> 
> ...



Nope, Urza told me he signed up as Urza.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 14, 2008)

"dlfsefnjanh" to "Six" it was done via PM. and Ducky was Fox McCloud before.


----------



## Jax (Aug 14, 2008)

BoneMonkey used to be TinkleDrinker and KnobGobbler.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 14, 2008)

I was maikelsteneker before, but that isn't too hard to see.


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2008)

Me? I was lostsoul5673 before! Now I'm Alex..


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 14, 2008)

shawnieboy-->Son of Science


----------



## fischju (Aug 14, 2008)

You forgot mfpants50 and VVostello for me (and some others that are still active)


----------



## Seven (Aug 15, 2008)

Formerly: Akamai
Now: Seven.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 15, 2008)

Formerly:tjtjaj
Now: TheBestNaruto101


----------



## Dylan (Aug 15, 2008)

Formerly: xblackoutx

Now: Dylan


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 15, 2008)

You still haven't added me.
Shawnieboy to Son of Science


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 15, 2008)

I know, I've got a lot of updating to do. I'll get to it this weekend.

This list is a lot more work than the [Essentials] lists. It takes a lot of reseach sometimes. Also, I don't like the way it's formatted, so I'll need to figure that out too.

Once again, thanks to everybody that has helped provide the info.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 15, 2008)

One of the mods, The Teej, used to be Tjalian.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I used to be DemonStar before DeMoNSTaR.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 19, 2008)

Psh. Twiffles -> Broken Skye


----------



## science (Aug 19, 2008)

Mortenga used to be georgeo_


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to be j.fitzgerald17 before I believe either Hadrian or Ace or was it...Thug...changed my username to JKR Firefox.


----------



## Splych (Aug 19, 2008)

Echo used to be Holt.


----------



## Kaos (Aug 19, 2008)

Kaos, used to be Kaos999.


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 20, 2008)

Still still forgot to add 
Shawnieboy to Son of Science >_>


----------



## Penguin (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not on here either


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 12, 2008)

Or me.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 13, 2008)

Kirbyman123 to Kanchome


----------



## mrSmiles (Oct 14, 2008)

latino_gangster in the old gba days then changed to mrSmiles


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 15, 2008)

Previous name -lolfreak New name- ComplicatioN


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 19, 2009)

CookieMaster used to be Dj-Biscuit used to be dj_biscuit


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread is too long. Lol, someone should post ALL the names in One Post. Like the first post. Lol. Good Luck with that.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 3, 2009)

I went from Yarjibo to Zarkz


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Apr 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Apr 24, 2009)

clubecgr to Chris_Skylock.

I want it to be my anime name for some reason. Also, to avoid typing "regards" at the end of evry post


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2009)

justtrying to KingdomBlade


----------



## Fafnir (Jun 8, 2009)

Went from PropheticWind to Fafnir.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

Went from TeenDev to MaxMan


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

hadrian now = nosferadrian


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> hadrian now = nosferadrian



If you didn't know, Hadrian changes his username quite often so I don't think we need to include him.

For me its x.domination -> i.Domination -> Domination


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> baffle-boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elitist pig.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 11, 2009)

went from jjc1992 - vergilite don't ask why


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 16, 2009)

DjoeN                         DjoeNtje

Before DjoeNtje it was DjoeN, but somehow sudeenly i couldn't log-in anymore under DjoeN, so i re-registered under DjoeNtje
Anyway, i'm glad i have my old nick back


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2009)

mine:

langin-> Brawler->??( i dont know it anymore)-> sephiran-> meme mastaa(needs to happen)


----------



## nightking (Aug 30, 2009)

From: omarseed2008

To: osaeed09


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great list, thanks. Im not on there though. I have been waiting a week to have my name changed


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to be Aussii


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can add me if you want. Even though it would be kind of pointless.

Old name: primenay13 
New name: Primenay13


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

Old name (well really old name): wackycraze45
New Name (well current name): Revolutionize


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 27, 2009)

Old name: adr990

New name: Adr990


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

ZeWarrior --> ZeWarriorReturns --> ZeWarrior


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

MaxMan said:
			
		

> Went from TeenDev to MaxMan


So that's why I haven't seen you posting!


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 16, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> MaxMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He still doesn't post.  Im still waiting for his AImDS>.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 6, 2010)

I was WarioN64 as you can see now, I am N64Temp.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2010)

Went back to TeenDev from MaxMan


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 28, 2010)

Bixbite->Danny Tanner


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 28, 2010)

*Old name:* kermitfrog

*New name:* CannonFoddr 
(but I REALLY want '_CannonFodder_' but it's already taken - even though he hasn't been on for a while [6th Oct 2007])


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Feb 28, 2010)

Old name: Cap99

New Name: Lolcat


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy --------> The Pink Cat Boy


----------



## playallday (Mar 10, 2010)

playallday > Arctic


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

Overlord Natie -> Overlord Nadrian -> Hoverlord Nadrian -> Overlord Nadrian

Maybe I'll change my name to Hadrian.


----------



## prowler (Mar 10, 2010)

deanxxczx > Prowler485


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 16, 2010)

Went from "G4p1nG V4G1n4" to "juggernaut911".


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Apr 16, 2010)

Disregard post I already posted sorry


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2010)

simon_003->Ace Faith


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

wackycraze45 > Revolutionize > *Atomic Revolution > SoulSnatcher*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy ===> The Pink Cat Boy ====> A Gay Little Cat Boy (again)


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 28, 2010)

neschn ---> NeSchn


----------



## ConJ (Apr 28, 2010)

lee1978 --> ConJ


----------



## House Spider (Apr 28, 2010)

N64Temp>House Spider


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy ===> The Pink Cat Boy ====> A Gay Little Cat Boy (again)









Joining the Gay fad eh?


----------



## Lily (Apr 28, 2010)

Removed mine, I'll thank you not to re-add it please.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already knew The Pink Cat Boy was temporary


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 28, 2010)

id like to change my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really need suggestions tho

Pong20302000 was just something random at the time


----------



## basher11 (Apr 28, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> id like to change my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pong?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 28, 2010)

i was thinking more like "Goemon Impact" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta love his theme music


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Me and P1ngy did the gay fad a long while ago, bandwagon jumper.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I really am gay


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 29, 2010)

are you sure?
O.o


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> are you sure?
> O.o


I don't know, i should ask my boy friend to be sure


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You trying to say that makes you better then two of GBAtemps greatest legends? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Technically I was a lesbian too.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Technically I was a lesbian too.


Lesdrian suited me better back then.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You trying to say that makes you better then two of GBAtemps greatest legends?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think by now I am a legend, if i am not, then I will sick the Angry Bears after you.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> id like to change my name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering your Avatar 



Spoiler










 - How about 'SackboyLink','WoolyLink', 'KnittedLink' or 'Soft&CuddlyLink'


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 29, 2010)

here is some:
Po-vizard-NG
frozen-PONG
Link+Pong
.pong//L.I.N.K
.LINK//P-O-N-G

?


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linkboy


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2010)

'Lizard' (Link+Vizard) ???
'LinkMon' (Link+Goemon) ??


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL
this is getting no where.
anyway:
LinkingPong
or
Linkin Pong


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 29, 2010)

i changed from linken0518 to CrimzonEyed


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2010)

How about 'NOT MAGIC POEM' - it's an anagram of 'Goemon Impact'

Just tried an anagram of 'Sackboy Link' ..........

...And I got ...........'A SICKLY KNOB'


----------



## Langin (May 1, 2010)

Langin ---> Brawler -----> Kakashi Sensei -----> Shadow The Hedgehog ---> Shadow T.H. ----> Aeon ----> Lerhan ----> Sephiran ----> Aeon(again) -----> Brawler(AGAIN) ----> Langin 


Wow thats a big name change history(I am not very sure if I did teh right order but whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


10 changes! Who is having more? XD


----------



## tj_cool (May 1, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> 10 changes! Who is having more? XD


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=27232


----------



## Langin (May 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except him!


----------



## Hakoda (May 1, 2010)

I changed from "jonjon95" to "Hakoda".


----------



## Advi (May 1, 2010)

I forget my old one but it doesn't matter. I changed it twice.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 11, 2010)

hey how do you change your username?!?!?!
mine sucks please tell me how.. please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------------
*Okay I'll ask tomorrow.. 
thanks,  I'll go make a new sig for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
-----------------

YEAH, I changed my username from useurcamera to Infinite Zero!


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this list, so I'm going to start it and hopefully others will help me finish it and correct any errors. I've harvested most of these from the Can I change my name? topic.

Any username with ???????? as the previous username means I couldn't find it, or it would have required looking through hundreds of pages of threads to find the old name in a quote. Please fill these in if you know them. Also, please post the names of any users that should be on the list, but aren't.



```
Current UsernameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPrevious UsernameÂÂ 

Bob EvilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthebobevil
Bob LoblawÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGonzoCorleone
BoneMonkeyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsgadzookie80 
ChinmanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ yee_tsou
CorruptJonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgunitg4ngst4
CrescentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂnels
DaDAMÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Da DAM
DarkAuraÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdark_auraÂÂ(dark_aura12 before that)
Dark^'^KnightÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ds_magic
DeMoNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DeMoNSTaR
DestructobotÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdestructobot
DieForItÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂKeviii94
distorted.frequencyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ coalfire
Dj-BiscuitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdj_biscuit
DjoeNÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DjoeNtje
DragonsendÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSS4Vegeta
DuckyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FoxMcCloud
DylaanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂgth44331
DylanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xblackoutx
Elisa_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLisa_
Eternal MystÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂkais
fischjuÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ offtopic84ÂÂ(kellyan95 and fischju before that, both banned)
FloodedÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flooded19
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGamerman1723
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ CI254
GameSoulXIIIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ9-Voltage
GizmoDuckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ xpike
GaydrianÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHadrian (hadrian before that)
HAK_DevilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Haaris
HideousÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Darth Hideous
IceyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSawFan4Life
j5c077ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhybridstigmata
jan777ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂjanjo777
jphÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ JPH (JPH11200 before that)
leetdude_007ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂthaigrocer
LifesnoozerÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ lifesnoozer
mhkwongÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ kingof4j
NeroÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMisterNero
NoNameFaceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂbigreus
OG LOCC NESSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂoscarmejia
PaperPlaneÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBoligrafo
PrimeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -x1_0_nt-ÂÂ(metroid_phobia before that)
R2DJÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂrjbr2000
Raiyu245ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfinity-X
SalamantisÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsalamence502
scienceÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ seja_8
ScuberSteveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ scubersteve
Seccom MasadaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retrospecter
SephirothÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Sephiroth1n6
sphere9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LamentIndex
strata8ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ stratton_865
TalariaÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ace Talman (only for a short time, Talaria before that)
TheBestNaruto101ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtjtjaj
The ViztardÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ chrispoo
The WorstÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skys Fall
Thug4L1f3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ThugATRON (only for a short time, Thug4L1f3 before that)
TLSpartanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The Last Spartan
Tommy GunnÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTRoGDoR87
TPiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skizziks
TrippyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂtritonfx
Unchi-sanÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ thanihonjinballa
UpperleftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Rock1Z
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂveho
VISHI SO FISHIÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂvishi
VVoltzÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂVVoltz™ (VVoltz before that. That's a trademark symbol, in case it doesn't display correctly)
XcaliburÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂxcalibur (xcalibur798 before that)
ZankurouÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAznMyztik
ZeDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ desmayer
.:Kurda:.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DS.Assasin
--JoCa--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂzajoao
```


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> hey how do you change your username?!?!?!
> my sucks please tell me how.. please


PM an admin or one of the supervisors and they can change it for you.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> hey how do you change your username?!?!?!
> my sucks please tell me how.. please



There used to be a name change thread but I believed it's been removed or something.

I believe the only way to get your name changed is through PMing an Admin or Supervisor, as they are the only staff with the power to change your username.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

You need a valid reason for wanting to change your username though, because changing a lot makes for more confusion around the boards.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 11, 2010)

From 0ld8oy
to Old8oy

pretty big change, i'd be surprised if anyone recognized me.


----------

